# Misting System Pump



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

hey all, 

Basically due to various leisure and work related stuff im gonna be out of the house for several long weekends in the coming year so I figured I'd try to put together a little DIY misting system, nothing fancy just something hooked up to a timer to spray the tanks a couple of times a day when im not there (so doesnt have to be quite). 

I've got the basic theory down but I need help when i comes to a pump I assume i need a pressure based one but i dont know how much psi it needs to be able to power 3 or 4 spray nozzels for maybe a minute 2 or 3 times a day. would something like a 80psi pump out of a backpack pressure washer work?


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

I've looked at misting systems myself, and I think the pumps they used were 80-90psi, for 2-6 nozzles, so I'd say that was substantial enough


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

try a car screenwasher pump .. connected to a 12v powersupply. 

they already have the nipples on the pump so you just need to push the hoses on the end .. 

then all you need is the nozzles / fittings etc. 

or have a look at the polywog system 


Pollywog Misting Systems


Alan


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Our standard pumps produce a pressure of 15bar (I think that's about 215psi). This high pressure coupled with the layout of our systems and the special nozzles we use produces a mist of 50microns (the finest mist available from any terrarium misting system currently on the market) and a flow rate of as little as 0.075 ltrs per minute. That's very efficient misting.

If you go down the DIY route with a lower pressure pump & less efficent nozzles your not going to raise the humidity as effectively. You'll likely end up with more water accumulated in the viv, sodden substrates etc. causing yourself more work in the long run.

Our systems will be on display at B.R.A.S. this weekend where we will be running a special offer on them. Or are available mail order from our website: Pollywog


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

i was going to make a DIY misting system. however by the time youve thought it all through its cheaper to buy one. pump needs to be high pressure (i was going to use a car washer pump but its not powerful enough) and the cheapest i could find anything suitable for was £55. then you need very fine nozzles, these can be bought for a £3. but youve then got to connect them to a pipe which means more hardware. by the time you add it all up the difference in price between a DIY setup and a Pollywog setup makes it not worth the effort. also a Pollywog system works, theres no guarantees your DIY effort will.

im extremely pleased with my Pollywog setup. ive got 4 nozzles for my large viv, but im temporarily using 1 nozzle in my smaller viv (although its not that small at 48" x 18" x 36"). the spray is incredibly fine, it literally floats on air. with only 1 nozzle i can maintain 65% humidity during the day and 72% at night with about 4 or 5 squirts per day lasting less than a minute each. if i had a 2nd nozzle in there it would comfortably keep it above 70% all the time. the pump isnt quiet, but its not hugely noisy. i dont really have any complaints about my system at all. its worth the money for sure


----------

